# Flipping a doll house to a haunted house. Dark Hour Mansion



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been on look out for doll house I want to do the same thong . Can't wait to see what you do


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That sounds like a neat project. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cool! I look forward to seeing how this comes out!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Posting Before pictures.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't wait to see your creation.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I re-did my daughter's old pink dollhouse a few years ago but I can't seem to find the picture. I was a fun project and I love the way it turned out. Have a good time with yours! 

UPDATE: found the thread I started when I did mine! Several others posted theirs as well.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/78331-haunted-doll-house-wip.html


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

cant wait to see the finished product. and is it just me or does anyone else look at dollhouses and think "man i would love to live in there!" lol 

anyone? maybe im just weird.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

mariposa0283 said:


> cant wait to see the finished product. and is it just me or does anyone else look at dollhouses and think "man i would love to live in there!" lol
> 
> anyone? maybe im just weird.


Not just you, I do the same. I think we're all a little weird though!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL. I like the Mansion name Moonwitchkitty. It would be cool if you could put an image in the dresser mirror and hide a battery pack inside the drawers and light the image from behind. Too bad there aren't any closets to put a monster in, but you could put a monster under the bed ready to come out. Raise the bed legs up more to fit it. And a Regan floating above the brass bed would be great.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I too will be following along. 
been looking for an old doll house cheap just to redo haunted. Already started collecting & making stuff to furnish it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hound Yard sales and Thrift stores, i know i do


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> hound Yard sales and Thrift stores, i know i do


ya i have not seen any yet at g sales or thirft stores but allways looking one is bound to trun up. the dollor tree has some furniture for doll houses too


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

What a blast from the past !!! I remember the Christmas that Santa brought that dollhouse, all the furniture, and the family that lived in the house to my sister. We awoke at our usual time of 3:30 am and crept into the living room (complete with the flashlights that we hid under our pillows) and she screamed when she saw that dollhouse all set up. There are some more furniture pieces that would REALLY add to your haunted mansion conversion...there was a grandfather clock, an English inspired wing chair, and the 3rd floor was completely outfitted in a child's nursery. I can't wait to show her this post of your transformation....wonder if it will get the same scream ??? LOL Can't wait to see your creativity, moonwitchkitty.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw man, doing a Gothic style dollhouse has always been a dream of mine; in fact I even have a pinterest board for one: http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/haunted-dollhouse/ I'd love to do a kit like this one -








Problem is, I only want to decorate it, I don't want to build the darn thing. 

For a real treat behold:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebloggess/sets/72157627520056330/with/6081629066/ Click on the first pic to enlarge, then flick through them to see the amazing details.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Aw man, doing a Gothic style dollhouse has always been a dream of mine; in fact I even have a pinterest board for one: http://pinterest.com/tannasgach/haunted-dollhouse/ I'd love to do a kit like this one -
> View attachment 157828
> 
> 
> ...


ya i would love to find one done too that was not like 100 dollors LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah looked on Ebay after i had already started to paint it the doll house i have now with all the furnishings is at $199. oh well got it for a dollar and the paint had already started to fly


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

If you sold yours you wouldn't have one to flip.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

very true  
some of the finished furniture that i was working on this weekend.

Book case which used to be a closet 







The Table







The beds







Fire place







Couch and Chair


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOVE it! You need some skull beads with "candles" on top on the mantle. 
Check out my miniature haunted house page on Pinterest. Tannasgach's too!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Far from done  and i think you are right. i need to get a marble for the table.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OH saw a miniature crystal ball done with a bead topper & a marble. Now I cannot find it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wonder if i should leave the bathroom minnies and kitchen minnies alone


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Perhaps just add some decorations?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

part of me wants to leave them alone the other part wants to ♫♪ Paint it Black ♪♫


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Guess it depends what color you are going to paint or wall paper the room.
I'm going to browse on line..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

orange kitchen and a blue ish bathroom


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Just saw a pic of a skeleton covered in cobwebs in a sitting position. LOL First thought, sit him on the toilet!
Are you going to have the house lit in any way? If not everything black will fade into the shadows.
I like the green. Will there be a body in the shower? Now you're getting an idea of what mine would look like.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

HA!! a skelly on the john too funny. i think you are my kind of twisted
finitely going to put up some purple fary lights once it is all done oooh bloody hand print in the shower


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you have the skull beads, not the pony ones. 
I was thinking blood splatter in the shower.  Have you seen the pic online of serial killer barbie in the bathroom? TOO funny


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I have skull beads and even better i have _Clay_  Love the barbie Csi scenes  they make me laugh


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

saw where they made little jars out of pony beads & small brads for the lids. Another was using push pins & buttons for candy dishes!
I just have to figure out how to get the pin out of the push pin. Heard heating the pin loosens it enough to pull out. We'll see.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My fingers don't do the clay well, especially tiny stuff. 
did use a halloween skull ring to make my own mold for my bar bottles. Made cords to hang around the necks. Did some polymer skulls, used plastic spiders, garden stone accents. Girl's gotta do what she can.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Far from done  and i think you are right. i need to get a marble for the table.


How big a marble do you need? PM me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loving what your doing saw this thought of your doll house








i have some skull head keys i should send you might have use for them some where


----------



## searcher (Oct 1, 2010)

I luv this! I just got into fixing up a doll house for fun, that was in my daughter's toys she did not want. I gave several toys to people, but kept just that for me.

Fixing it up for holidays is cool! Of course, Halloween is the best!lol. I did fix up one my daughter had years ago, and we had several of the Mc Donald's Halloween nugget people we had in each room, and did some other things, and had flashing light on it, and had it in our front window, and people loved it!

One thing I love about Halloween is that you can make lot's of things, and mix them with store bought things. We've just moved out to the country, and may not have any kids, but I want to do it anyway, and maybe send pics, as you said. Will love seeing yours!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

This looks like a fun project, I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## searcher (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, we'll have some fun with it!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooo this looks so fun and awesome! can't wait to see the finished house


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

What a fun project! I really want to do one of these now. I'll have to keep my eyes pilled for cheap doll houses. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Every time I find one, the shipping is rediculous or it cost more than its worth..I was gonna do one last year and just kind of gave up the idea


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I keep looking at the thrift stores, hoping... Great thing you can continue to add stuff all the time.
It is always a work in progress. At least mine would be.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> How big a marble do you need? PM me.


snagging some small marbles from my mom since she has all my old marbles in her fish tank  going to have a few crystal balls out and about. hope she still has my coca cola glass marble it would match my true size Crystal-ball


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fisher-Price-loving-family-dollhouse-missing-a-door-and-window-/251295751537
this is the cheapest i could find on ebay 32.50 wowzers... will be on the look out at thrift stores for more furniture.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I found a great plain unfinished wood doll house at Goodwill a few months ago. Very plain, but it swings open down the middle. Has a handle to carry. It's perfect for haunting inside and out... Only problem is my kid has been playing with it and I hate to take it away. Soon, he'll get bored with it right???

I love all of the houses posted here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya it's crazy the price and of course the ones with a gothic look are like 100.00 . I will be on look out at thrift stores for sure



moonwitchkitty said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fisher-Price-loving-family-dollhouse-missing-a-door-and-window-/251295751537
> this is the cheapest i could find on ebay 32.50 wowzers... will be on the look out at thrift stores for more furniture.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i went on search and i did order 2 items off ebay i got a school house and a cranival both of which will be made over halloween i am thinking maybe nightmare before christmas whoot here is a pic of what is being sent


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the Fisher Price Family Play House. It was/is my daughter's. 
Have it in storage here with us. Lots of accessories! Wonder if she'd kill me if I gave all of it a makeover.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I have the Fisher Price Family Play House. It was/is my daughter's.
> Have it in storage here with us. Lots of accessories! Wonder if she'd kill me if I gave all of it a makeover.


tell her to either come get it or its going Gothic


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

it should look GREAT, can't wait to see it !


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the one I pinned. It just made me want to Spookify a Doll house more.
http://pinterest.com/pin/566749934327109057/


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> What a blast from the past !!! I remember the Christmas that Santa brought that dollhouse, all the furniture, and the family that lived in the house to my sister. We awoke at our usual time of 3:30 am and crept into the living room (complete with the flashlights that we hid under our pillows) and she screamed when she saw that dollhouse all set up. There are some more furniture pieces that would REALLY add to your haunted mansion conversion...there was a grandfather clock, an English inspired wing chair, and the 3rd floor was completely outfitted in a child's nursery. I can't wait to show her this post of your transformation....wonder if it will get the same scream ??? LOL Can't wait to see your creativity, moonwitchkitty.


I had this same dollhouse as a kid...until my brother sat on it. I'm holding grudges.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I never had a doll house before. i was more busy looking for body's in the back yard  i was a strange child..

Love how it is turning out.. going to hobby lobby for some wall paper/ craft paper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I never had a doll house before. i was more busy looking for body's in the back yard  i was a strange child..
> 
> Love how it is turning out.. going to hobby lobby for some wall paper/ craft paper


We always just set up rooms wherever we played barbiess. LOL Never contained in a doll house.
Dollar tree has a few items for miniature doll houses. 

And don't forget to pick up some of the miniature nail glitter jars in the Make up Isle. 







To make some apothecary jars.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Really like the idea! It seems like such a fun project to work on!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my doll houses come today whoot can not wait to start. 

i saw this on ebay OMG it sold for 135.00 i need to start making this kind of stuff


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I know, right!? Some of the stuff people make amazes me. So tiny!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG! That is sensational! Nice work!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought tiny furniture and wallpaper at hobby lobby today. well craft paper but with a little mod podge it will be wall paper. will post pictures latter. I love what i found.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

will be project #2 once it comes in paid 20 including shipping on Ebay


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> will be project #2 once it comes in paid 20 including shipping on Ebay


now that is awesome! I would love watching that come to life!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a good price...love the style, it will be gorgous!!! Creepy!!!!! I'm so confused lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Had to share this link, it's to a pinterest board (not mine)...scroll down and you will see wall and ceiling techniques that will be AMAZING in this Victorian beauty...

http://m.pinterest.com/mscrumplebottom/i-made-this-crafts/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

oh i like that pin board too cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i saw this on our craigs list. sorry i think this is nuts. but if i could sell these for 800 and get buyers i would make these all day long. not to mention dont think some of the props in it are done very well but thats just me  
http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/clt/3935618445.html


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> i saw this on our craigs list. sorry i think this is nuts. but if i could sell these for 800 and get buyers i would make these all day long. not to mention dont think some of the props in it are done very well but thats just me
> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/clt/3935618445.html


It's not just you. Call me obsessive-compulsive, but I can't get past the idea that the figures aren't in scale to the house. Or each other. Or the furnishings.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

ondeko said:


> It's not just you. Call me obsessive-compulsive, but I can't get past the idea that the figures aren't in scale to the house. Or each other. Or the furnishings.


. I agree..that is NOT worth $800 in my opinion.at that rate it'll collect cobwebs from sitting..well it will give it some Halloween character


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I was like your kidding me when I saw it lol .


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

my mum made this for me. it's not exactly a doll house, but a miniature halloween store with a graveyard in front. it fits into the cabinet at my house and has lights and all.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Tweety16:that is awesome!!i want one..I love witches!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Halloeve55 said:


> Tweety16:that is awesome!!i want one..I love witches!


she made the witch herself too. was a normal doll so she put some clay on to make it look like a witch and made the clothes.
the store sells candy, halloween outfits, spells and potions. i love it and it comes out every halloween.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow she did a great job!details are nice!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

tweety, I don't know that I would put it away. I think it would stay in one of my cabinets all year round!
It is so detailed!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Yall got me so excited that I decided to do one too. I had some extra time last night so I got into some shipping boxes I was saving for Halloween crafts. I made a house out of them. Its a little flimsy right now but once I cover it with paper mache it should be solid and the best part is it is free. I went with 1:12 scale for easier math. Yes, it is lopsided and saggy, but what self respecting haunted house isn't, I ask you. LOL

Now, those of you who can't find a ready made one, go get your boxes.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg Chinclub!!!! Your a freaking genius!!!! It looks fabulous and yes the wonkier the better...I really need to get me some boxes!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Fabulous Chinclub! Funny I was just thinking, I don't have to find a miniature house!! I have BARBIE houses! Yes, it will be bigger, but I also have LOTS & LOTS of Barbie furniture & accessories!! Some never taken out of the boxes!! SO.....that will be my project when we get into a house!!
I'll be watching everything here & taking notes.  now where is that pic of Serial Killer Barbie in the bathroom with her kills...............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Chinclub that is way cool


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

chinclub said:


> Yall got me so excited that I decided to do one too. I had some extra time last night so I got into some shipping boxes I was saving for Halloween crafts. I made a house out of them. Its a little flimsy right now but once I cover it with paper mache it should be solid and the best part is it is free. I went with 1:12 scale for easier math. Yes, it is lopsided and saggy, but what self respecting haunted house isn't, I ask you. LOL
> 
> Now, those of you who can't find a ready made one, go get your boxes.


 That looks excellent . Lots of potential once you get the paper mache applied .


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome work guys! This is exciting!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks. I started the paper mache today and 6 hours later I had to stop for the day with only half of it covered. It is a nightmare to get everything covered this first time. But I just have to keep reminding myself how much fun it will be once I get this yucky, no fun part out of the way.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

im feeling left out..I so wanted to do this too!!  no way I have the time though..so I will just be envious and watch ya'lls awesome work..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg Chinclub!!!! Your a freaking genius!!!! It looks fabulous and yes the wonkier the better...I really need to get me some boxes!!!!!


Totally agree Wow too cool. have you checked out the furniture on Pintrest for doll houses made out of cardboard?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> im feeling left out..I so wanted to do this too!!  no way I have the time though..so I will just be envious and watch ya'lls awesome work..


I'm not doing mine right now either Kelloween, but I have started a new board on pinterest "Haunting Barbie's House" LOL


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh yes! I gotta pace myself though or I won't get any real Halloween props done.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

chinclub--using 1:12 is a good idea since a lot of action figures come in that scale so you can modify them instead of having to scratch build.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Having fun reading this thread. Can't wait to see the finished projects.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

It took two days to get everything coated with the paper mache. This thing is huge. Hubby wanted to know where in the heck I thought I was going to put it. I said after the amount of work that will go into it I will stick it right in the middle of the dinning room table if I so choose! 


Its got a little Tim Burton weird shape to it. I am going to pretend it was on purpose. LOL

The whole time I was working on this I kept thinking of that beginning of Nightmare on Elm Street 3 when she was building the elm street house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have only got black paint started on mine i need to get buzy on it LOl


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> It took two days to get everything coated with the paper mache. This thing is huge. Hubby wanted to know where in the heck I thought I was going to put it. I said after the amount of work that will go into it I will stick it right in the middle of the dinning room table if I so choose!
> 
> 
> Its got a little Tim Burton weird shape to it. I am going to pretend it was on purpose. LOL
> ...


if any one asks of course its supposed to look like that 
I think it looks awesome. you are very creative


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I found a big house at the curb a couple years ago and finally this thread has got me wanting to spook it up so keep the ideas coming 
I drug it out tonight and started gluing the loose pieces but am fighting the urge to clean it up instead of leaving all the dirt and faded wallpaper as is. I really love the floor treatment so it will definately stay and I saw on Pintrest how you rip the wallpaper and leave it hanging like in real abandoned houses. I liked that too and mine has a paper underneath the faded stuff so it will look great showing thru.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ted-dollhouse-picture159359-dollhouse-011.jpg


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, Deadna, that will be great to work with. Can you take a picture of the whole thing? I'd love to see the whole front and back.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chinclub..your house is coming along great! How did you have the patience to cut it all out!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The cutting and taping was the easy part. It was standing on my head to paper mache everything TWICE!! that took so much time. I am dreading going out there today to see if I need a third coat...ugggg.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I see a show possibility here for HGTV.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That is such a great idea Moonwitchkitty! I've been looking at thrift stores and garage sales over the past year for a doll house but haven't found any that are quite right yet


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

tweety 16 that is awesome! Your mom is great!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

chinclub said:


> The cutting and taping was the easy part. It was standing on my head to paper mache everything TWICE!! that took so much time. I am dreading going out there today to see if I need a third coat...ugggg.


 I'm sure the final house will be worth it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

chinclub It is coming along nicely cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

chinclub said:


> Wow, Deadna, that will be great to work with. Can you take a picture of the whole thing? I'd love to see the whole front and back.


I don't know how to load more than one pic so here is the album,I'll be putting more in as I go. I still have more gluing to do and need to replace the missing white board in front and a few shingles. The house is pretty boring I think  I will add shutters,boarded windows and some trim but since only one side of the house is displayed I don't know why...LOL!
I am looking forward to seeing what you do to yours!


http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-haunted-dollhouse.html


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

chinclub said:


> It took two days to get everything coated with the paper mache. This thing is huge. Hubby wanted to know where in the heck I thought I was going to put it. I said after the amount of work that will go into it I will stick it right in the middle of the dinning room table if I so choose!
> 
> 
> Its got a little Tim Burton weird shape to it. I am going to pretend it was on purpose. LOL
> ...


I'm sure it was supposed to look this way...lol that's what halloween does to your work...haha
i think it adds caracter to the house!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Deadna said:


> I don't know how to load more than one pic so here is the album,I'll be putting more in as I go. I still have more gluing to do and need to replace the missing white board in front and a few shingles. The house is pretty boring I think  I will add shutters,boarded windows and some trim but since only one side of the house is displayed I don't know why...LOL!
> I am looking forward to seeing what you do to yours!
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-haunted-dollhouse.html


Deadna, when you select one pic to put here, under that box is upload. After you do that just click on the select pic again & do the same. 
I'm still trying to figure out a lot of things here.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

will be posting pictures of what i have finished so far latter today


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> will be posting pictures of what i have finished so far latter today


can't wait to see moonwitchkitty!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Deadna, that is a great starter house. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.

Moonwitchkitty, I can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that is a great looking house look forward to see what you do with it deadna, 
moonwhitch cant wait to see your pics

i did get first coat of black paint done on mine will post pics when i get more stuff done to it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Kelloween don't feel left out.. mine will be a continual work in progress


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

the inside is somewhat finished.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great job is that a ouja board on the table


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sure is  going to add some skulls and crystal balls. this will be one of those projects that is continual


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Bethany said:


> Deadna, when you select one pic to put here, under that box is upload. After you do that just click on the select pic again & do the same.
> I'm still trying to figure out a lot of things here.


I don't see "upload" when I grab a pic out of my album. I do a copy and paste on the link that is below the pic I want. I used to be able to just go back and forth to put in more than one pic but that doesn't work anymore. Things are always wacky for me on the forum, I cannot be logged in if I want to see someone's pic( a recent problem) and it's a pain to go thru logging in/out to make a comment for each one so I just stay quiet but I love everyone's work


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow got the new doll house in it is a puzzle one, Its going to be awhile before i post any pictures.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I know what you are going through. I just got in 6 rooms of furniture just like that. It's going to be a job.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Chinclub cant wait to see what you do with yours


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Deadna said:


> I don't see "upload" when I grab a pic out of my album. I do a copy and paste on the link that is below the pic I want. I used to be able to just go back and forth to put in more than one pic but that doesn't work anymore. Things are always wacky for me on the forum, I cannot be logged in if I want to see someone's pic( a recent problem) and it's a pain to go thru logging in/out to make a comment for each one so I just stay quiet but I love everyone's work


What browser are you using? I know there are some issues with IE, Chrome seems to work well.

Love all the work here. I want to work on building one from scratch, but we are still working on the wife's regular dollhouse right now. I have been doing individual scenes/rooms, but would love to do a whole house.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I started a blog on my dollhouse build so I wouldn't hijack this thread. Its here if anyone is interested in following along.  I will just post big updates here from time to time. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/chinclub/haunted-doll-house-build/


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

you aren't hijacking at all always interested in other people's crafts


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> you aren't hijacking at all always interested in other people's crafts


 I agree with loving to see other peoples crafts. Perhaps we need an official miniatures thread since there seem to be a lot of us who enjoy this area of crafting


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

*Doll House Flip*

Got this from a yard sale $6.00


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya i agree to love seeing what everyone is doing and a offical thread would be wicked cool for this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Danny-Girl said:


> Got this from a yard sale $6.00


WOW that is fantastic


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Danny-Girl, Fantastic job, love the details!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> What browser are you using? I know there are some issues with IE, Chrome seems to work well.
> 
> Love all the work here. I want to work on building one from scratch, but we are still working on the wife's regular dollhouse right now. I have been doing individual scenes/rooms, but would love to do a whole house.


I'm totally computer illiterate and don't know what a browser is 
A friend made an icon on my computer and I just click it to come here.
I know I'm one of the oldest members here but I used a webtv most of the time.

Just to keep this on dollhouse topic, I snatched a big box of furnishings from my mom's that we had collected since the early 80's just waiting for a completed dollhouse!!!!! Funny thing is she has 3 houses sitting around her place and never finished them...lol!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you I'm still working on it. I will add a grave yard and trees


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Danny-Girl said:


> Got this from a yard sale $6.00


WOW now that is cool.!!! Great job! Do you have a picture of the inside.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Danny-Girl said:


> Thank you I'm still working on it. I will add a grave yard and trees


Oo your house is awesome!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

what i have been up to this weekend


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Those look awesome!!!!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow! That is so cool


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

My doll house (inside)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

So cool!!!!


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

My girlfriend and I were at Hobby Lobby and thought about doing this exact thing. They've got Dollhouse kits starting around 60 dollars. Half off coupons are pretty easy to find, it wouldn't be too expensive of a venture.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am loveing what everyone is doing. i finaly finished the black coat of paint now to gine it some deatial and start on decorating it


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I found this house today at my mom's. We have a big playhouse in the backyard and threw all the old toys into it and just shut the door many years ago. Who on earth thought it was a good idea to make a metal house for kids to play with? Tetnus anyone...LOL!!!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...house-picture159874-front-metal-dollhouse.jpg


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Deadna said:


> I found this house today at my mom's. We have a big playhouse in the backyard and threw all the old toys into it and just shut the door many years ago. Who on earth thought it was a good idea to make a metal house for kids to play with? Tetnus anyone...LOL!!!!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...house-picture159874-front-metal-dollhouse.jpg


Check those out on ebay! I love it.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow those houses look great!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

would love to see what you do with it Deadna


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

have not gotten as far as you guys but started with this 



this is how far i have gotten lots more to go but thought i would put up a updated


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 159848
> 
> View attachment 159849
> 
> View attachment 159850


Loving the stuff your making . So cool


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Just had to come out of lurkdom to tell you guys how much I'm enjoying your thread. I LOVE what you guys are doing with these doll houses! Such creativity!! I would never have looked twice at a dollhouse before, but I'm enchanted with the idea of converting one to a haunted house. Talk about a project that could grow and be added to over time! Now I just have to go and find a cheap, used dollhouse to make over! LOL! I'm curious for any updates from the person with the homemade cardboard house, and how that's working out? Can't wait to follow along with everyone's progress and looking forward to more pictures. What a group of "think outside the box" talented people! Two big thumbs up!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> Just had to come out of lurkdom to tell you guys how much I'm enjoying your thread. I LOVE what you guys are doing with these doll houses! Such creativity!! I would never have looked twice at a dollhouse before, but I'm enchanted with the idea of converting one to a haunted house. Talk about a project that could grow and be added to over time! Now I just have to go and find a cheap, used dollhouse to make over! LOL! I'm curious for any updates from the person with the homemade cardboard house, and how that's working out? Can't wait to follow along with everyone's progress and looking forward to more pictures. What a group of "think outside the box" talented people! Two big thumbs up!


 i thought the same..never would have thought to do something like this..all these houses will be awesome to watch over time


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Moonwitchkitty, Are you using polymer clay to make these? Loving it. Have you tried the translucent poly? You can make really cool Candles for miniature scenes.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Moonwitchkitty, Are you using polymer clay to make these? Loving it. Have you tried the translucent poly? You can make really cool Candles for miniature scenes.


They are Polymer Clay. super easy to use. And no i haven't tried the Translucent poly what is that? I have been putting a glaze on the finished projects after I bake them so it adheres better.

Saki your house is going to Rock! already love what you've done to the place


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I think you may have inspired my first ever Halloween project! I have a dollhouse my grandfather made me when I was about 4. He passed away shortly after. Being a little kid, I want to make it "pretty" and colored all over it with crayons. I was going to re-do it and "modernize" it for future spawns. But I got to thinking, a child might do the same thing I did and try and make it "pretty". What if it gets broken? I want to make it into something I can enjoy. And I think a Halloween house may be exactly that! Thank you so much for this thread!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> I think you may have inspired my first ever Halloween project! I have a dollhouse my grandfather made me when I was about 4. He passed away shortly after. Being a little kid, I want to make it "pretty" and colored all over it with crayons. I was going to re-do it and "modernize" it for future spawns. But I got to thinking, a child might do the same thing I did and try and make it "pretty". What if it gets broken? I want to make it into something I can enjoy. And I think a Halloween house may be exactly that! Thank you so much for this thread!


look forward to seeing what you do


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> They are Polymer Clay. super easy to use. And no i haven't tried the Translucent poly what is that? I have been putting a glaze on the finished projects after I bake them so it adheres better.


It is a 'color' of fimo clay that bakes somewhat opaque so it looks like wax. A good tutorial here Halloween Candles gave me the idea, but I used just the translucent so it turned out like this;




The white candles are just the translucent, the black is mixed with it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It is a 'color' of fimo clay that bakes somewhat opaque so it looks like wax. A good tutorial here Halloween Candles gave me the idea, but I used just the translucent so it turned out like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fantastic


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 that looks awesome cant wait to try it


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> BR1MSTON3 that looks awesome cant wait to try it


Thanks, that clay is really cool. It really looks like wax when it bakes.

I went ahead and just started a showcase your miniatures thread under crafts. I hope you continue showing us the house, loving that! Just thought it would be cool to show all our miniature tips tricks and projects.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I have finally finished adding the siding to my house. I also added a strip of paper mache around each window and on the wall edges to finish it out. Tomorrow I will begin painting. FINALLY!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks great...love the creepy wonky siding!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love how it looks


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It still boggles my mind how you made this chinclub. Excellent work.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks I'm pretty surprised I made it too.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> That looks great...love the creepy wonky siding!!!!


That is the perfect way to put it!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome work chinclub! It's coming to life!!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Everyone's dollhouses are AWESOME! I wanted to share the needlework house my daughter made me.  She didn't get all the furniture done yet.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

greenewitch..ive never seen that before! your daughter did nice work and has patience!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I was happy! She worked on it for quite a while.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Greenwitch it is that is a beautiful, piece of work.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

She made 2 tables and the toilet for the bathroom, but there are supposed to be a baby crib, couch and appliances. I put it on a lazy susan so it turns around.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Greenewitch, I love that house!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

chinclub said:


> I have finally finished adding the siding to my house. I also added a strip of paper mache around each window and on the wall edges to finish it out. Tomorrow I will begin painting. FINALLY!!


That is looking great! I haven't touched mine until today...been busy with other things  
Today I had hubby turn tiny porch posts on his lathe. I couldn't stand how boring the porch is on mine. Still fitting them tho' so no pics yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

greenewitch. great house she did a great job


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

the puzzle one that i bought makes me sad. hard to put together. and each room is NOT 1.12 as advertised. its much much smaller.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> the puzzle one that i bought makes me sad. hard to put together. and each room is NOT 1.12 as advertised. its much much smaller.


Aw, that sucks. Can you return it?


I went to spray paint my house last night. 5 cans later and I still haven't gotten the whole inside. I am out of paint till I can run back to the store, and I can't feel my finger. I have got to get one of those spraypaint can guns.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> the puzzle one that i bought makes me sad. hard to put together. and each room is NOT 1.12 as advertised. its much much smaller.


oh man that really blows on the house


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> Aw, that sucks. Can you return it?
> 
> 
> I went to spray paint my house last night. 5 cans later and I still haven't gotten the whole inside. I am out of paint till I can run back to the store, and I can't feel my finger. I have got to get one of those spraypaint can guns.


 no I love the little house after i Finally managed to put it together but it is just too small.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Quick update on my house. I have completed the outside paint. I have been working on the roof shingles. It is very time consuming because I am cutting sandpaper into 1 inch strips then cutting slats every inch for the shingles. Those are getting slowly glued into place.









I have also been adding skinny craft sticks to the front porch. I am making them all a little different length it give it more of a rundown feel. I ran out of sticks before I finished the porch so it is off to the store this evening for more.










I can't decide what I want to do with the porch roof. It doesn't seem right to shingle it. Any ideas??


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!!! I would shingle the porch overhang and the dormers, maybe make it look like some have even blown off showing the felt/tar paper (construction paper)...now u need to make an old spooky screen door and some broken windows


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You can make a rusted tin roof, put a lot of leaves on it and clutter.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking fantastic


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks wonderful a lot better than some of the store bought ones.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The house is looking Fantastic!!! Coming along very nicely. 
Like what you're doing to the porch!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am really haven't a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have not had time to work on mine this may have to be a winter project for me LOL to much going on


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I repainted a plastic Wally-world doll house then mounted a few little plastic dinosaurs on it and in it. "A pre-historic Haunted House! I first had a "tin" haunted house that I mounted some nice Horror movie figures in, Freddy, Jason, the modern crew of Boogiemen...then I had a talking chip (Radio shack) that would say:"I'm gunna cut you up! Make you bleed, bleed, bleed!... Kiddy show at 2 O'clock, be sure to bring all of the little ones!"


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I repainted a plastic Wally-world doll house then mounted a few little plastic dinosaurs on it and in it. "A pre-historic Haunted House! I first had a "tin" haunted house that I mounted some nice Horror movie figures in, Freddy, Jason, the modern crew of Boogiemen...then I had a talking chip (Radio shack) that would say:"I'm gunna cut you up! Make you bleed, bleed, bleed!... Kiddy show at 2 O'clock, be sure to bring all of the little ones!"


post up some pics love to see


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is probably common knowledge but the other day I saw doll house furniture at Dollar Tree.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> This is probably common knowledge but the other day I saw doll house furniture at Dollar Tree.


ya i saw some there before i was going to do one now i have not seen them in the sotre by me go figuer LOL


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The outside is finished. Now I am wallpapering the inside. The front door has a "glass" window but it is covered from the wallpaper I have wrapped around the inside I still need to cut and fit.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

one more picture. I do have a front door knob I haven't glued on yet.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the little kitty too cool !!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks awesome Chinclub! Looking forward to the progress pics.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

WOW that is looking great! I added that same broom to mine last night and also a pumpkin but didn't have a cat....just a really weird dog I need to repaint  
I need more pics of how to do the inside of a house. I loaded furniture in mine and it just doesn't look right..............


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Deadna, post some pictures. I would love to see yours!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

chinclub said:


> Deadna, post some pictures. I would love to see yours!


Yes Deadna, Pics Please.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Here is the album with all the pics I have of it so far. It's still a work in progress 
It is hard not to clean and put new wallpaper and such in it especially since the old stuff crumbles in my hand whenever I touch it. I found a date in the back corner of the livingroom wallpaper that says 1976. The house could be older since the bedroom has 2 layers of paper. I just threw the furniture in to see how I like it. I have another set of victorian/wood furniture but I decided to just use the brass stuff I bought years ago and I can spraypaint it brown. What I don't like is if it's an abandoned house....should it have ANY furniture? 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-haunted-dollhouse.html


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Deadna said:


> Here is the album with all the pics I have of it so far. It's still a work in progress
> It is hard not to clean and put new wallpaper and such in it especially since the old stuff crumbles in my hand whenever I touch it. I found a date in the back corner of the livingroom wallpaper that says 1976. The house could be older since the bedroom has 2 layers of paper. I just threw the furniture in to see how I like it. I have another set of victorian/wood furniture but I decided to just use the brass stuff I bought years ago and I can spraypaint it brown. What I don't like is if it's an abandoned house....should it have ANY furniture?
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-haunted-dollhouse.html


Perhaps the occupants just disappeared one night, leaving everything behind.............

I would not paint the brass furnitue brown.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow that would make it as old as me!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

chinclub said:


> Wow that would make it as old as me!!!


LOL I graduated the following year!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Bethany said:


> I would not paint the brass furnitue brown.


Just curious....why not? Isn't it too brite and unrealistic looking?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

These are all so great! I would love to do one, but I'm one of those people that starts a project and NEVER finishes it! I hate that I'm that way, but I don't know how to break the lazy cycle

Anyway, y'all did a great job on these house


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Deadna said:


> Just curious....why not? Isn't it too brite and unrealistic looking?


Deadna--brass will dull down naturally unless it is alloyed with something to make it tarnish resistant. You can sometimes speed the process by getting it wet and leaving it to dry or you could give it a patina--most craft stores should have something in or around their paint section for putting a patina on brass or copper. If it isn't there, check the jewelry section.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Deadna said:


> Just curious....why not? Isn't it too brite and unrealistic looking?


I like brass look. You could always rub some acrylic paint on it in a brownish color for ageing & then burst spray some flat grey to resemble dust. 







kinda like this effect


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW!!! All of the work on these houses is BEAUTIFUL. This is such a fantastic idea! I'd never thought of it. But I am very interested to see your finished project moonwitchkitty, because I have a dollhouse from my childhood that is JUST like it. For real! Same floor plan, same pieces of furniture...only mine has yellow siding and the stairs are white. Man, this is a trip!! You're making me want to flip mine! Gotta go dig it out of the hallway closet from my Mom's house.  Incidentally, does the kitchen light still work in yours if you put batteries in that spot under the floor?


----------



## DOWNTOWN510 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi there 
cant figure out how to send pictures . But .
Go to downtown510.smugmug.com and you can see my hunted doll house .
Enjoy...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

chin, it's a real pleasure watching this amazing house of yours progress.  It's phenomenal! I can't wait to see the interior.

Downtown, I took a quick peek at your pics and love the house, especially the coffin bed with the stakes - very unique.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

ondeko said:


> Deadna--brass will dull down naturally unless it is alloyed with something to make it tarnish resistant. You can sometimes speed the process by getting it wet and leaving it to dry or you could give it a patina--most craft stores should have something in or around their paint section for putting a patina on brass or copper. If it isn't there, check the jewelry section.


Thanks! I bought that furniture back in the 80's so I don't think it's going to dull down on it's own 

Bethany...I love that look on your bottle!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I was so inspired by this idea that I actually went by my Mom's house last night and picked up mine. See what I mean, *moonwitchkitty*??!  Anyway, clearly I have a lot to do to transform this 70's Brady Bunch house into a Munsters Mansion, but I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

can't wait to see what you do laurie s. I see some black metalic pipe cleaners on the railings of the stairs way.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

everyone of these are awesome


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is my front room so far. Not too haunted yet. Its a job just getting the floor down, the wallpaper up, and the furniture built. Plus I am in serious need of curtains!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohhh!! Lovely ChinClub!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Laurie S. said:


> I was so inspired by this idea that I actually went by my Mom's house last night and picked up mine. See what I mean, *moonwitchkitty*??!  Anyway, clearly I have a lot to do to transform this 70's Brady Bunch house into a Munsters Mansion, but I can't wait to get started!
> 
> 
> View attachment 166397
> ...


 that is too awesome and you have everything!! 

Chin.. Love how yours is coming along. 
I kinda got discouraged with mine after i got in that POC one off of EBay  oh well still have the other one


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

chinclub said:


> Here is my front room so far. Not too haunted yet. Its a job just getting the floor down, the wallpaper up, and the furniture built. Plus I am in serious need of curtains!


Oh Black lace curtians! my cousin said she picked up some black lace table cloths at Dollar General for $5. she is going to use them as curtains, for her home.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Thanks guys. Now I have yet another project to add to my wish list.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Wow! Thanks guys. Now I have yet another project to add to my wish list.


Yeah. Join the club.  LOL


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I'm done with my flip for now


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Danny-Girl I love it!! And you have lights in yours. I love the skeletons climbing up the front and playing in the band up top.


----------



## 1magicalwitch (Sep 21, 2012)

I found this house at goodwill so I painted it black, now i'm trying to figure out how to make it Halloweenish/witchy, i've attached a cat but i'm finding it hard to get small items any suggestions?????


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Chinclub got the lights from the Dollar Tree


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

1magicalwitch said:


> I found this house at goodwill so I painted it black, now i'm trying to figure out how to make it Halloweenish/witchy, i've attached a cat but i'm finding it hard to get small items any suggestions?????


Bake Clay, polymer Clay.. Wonderful stuff that.  hope it helps. hobby lobby has tiny dishes but if you want supper small go to hobby town.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

chinclub said:


> Here is my front room so far. Not too haunted yet. Its a job just getting the floor down, the wallpaper up, and the furniture built. Plus I am in serious need of curtains!


I love this ~ (and other haunted doll house pics on here) I ordered a greenleaf victorian dollhouse to put together mainly so I could do a haunted dollhouse  Once received I knew Id be moving so it has been put off til now ..Im in a permanent place. These posts have me all inspired again! Goodwill As Is or fabric stores have great remnants pieces for curtains and fabric walls. I've not forgotten my lil haunted mini house ..and have collected victorian type furniture etc for it. Love this skelly playing the piano!


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Love this website for printing dollhouse holiday decor, dishes , props etc ...all to scale ... http://miniatures.about.com/od/hall...ntable-Miniature-Halloween-Graveyard.htm?nl=1


----------



## Jally (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh holy cow! You guys!! These are awesome! I want one now!  I've always loved doll houses and tiny things, but never ever did I think about a mini haunted house. Until now... heeheehee


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Danny-Girl said:


> I think I'm done with my flip for now


looks fantastic


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

That's the perfect house for it! I picked up an old Fisher Price doll house at Goodwill several months ago, half off. I intended to flip it, but didn't get the chance. My 2 yr old found it, and decided that's where his Little People need to live. Oh well. Maybe I'll find a better one someday. It isn't nearly as nice as this, it's pretty plain.



Danny-Girl said:


> I think I'm done with my flip for now


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Will add another Haunted House to my project soon may put it on my Halloween dinner table this year


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Post pictures


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Danny-Girl said:


> Will add another Haunted House to my project soon may put it on my Halloween dinner table this year


I'm so glad to see this subject resurrected! I love these haunted houses and still want to make one. It's just tough to find an affordable dollhouse if you don't already own one. Danny-Girl, I loved the pics you posted of your last house! Where did you get the little skeletons that are helping each other up over the porch rail on your last set of pics? So cute! Would love to get some of those.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I still want to haunt Barbie's House, but won't be this year I know that. :/


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Got the skeletons from the dollar store and the lights too


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

looking totally haunting


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm reviving this thread since I recently made a little playset for my kiddos too! My DD4 had gotten a family dollhouse on her 3rd birthday, and I didn't want to make any big changes to that. So, I decided a little playset that we could pack up each year & then bring out again would suit us best. I found a cheap plastic folding castle at a consignment sale, and it was perfect for my purposes. 















































My DH loves to go into Haunted Houses, so my DD4 has been taking her dollhouse figures through the Castle like it's a ride! Ha ha!
And my son, almost 2, keeps grabbing the werewolf figure & running off while howling, much to the dismay of his sister! LOL! So it's a hit with both of them! 

Oh, wanted to add - I almost died when I saw that there were 2 vintage Fisher Price/Tomy dollhouses WITH THEIR FURNITURE on this thread & that you guys painted them up. Much as I love the Halloween versions, do you have any idea how much that stuff would have gone for on Ebay?! Ha ha ha!


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

That's amazing. I really want to try this - so much fun! 
This is a great thread - can't wait to go through and see all the haunted house flipping.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome! :d


----------

